# How to filter the ENWORLD landing page to not show kick starter



## WiredNerve (Aug 3, 2012)

Is there a way to filter the default enworld landing page to NOT show kick starter projects... whenever I land on this site.  The kick starter clutter is really reducing my enjoyment of the site.  This all assumes I have cookies enabled and remember me selected for the login options...


----------



## Dice4Hire (Aug 3, 2012)

WiredNerve said:


> Is there a way to filter the default enworld landing page to NOT show kick starter projects... whenever I land on this site.  The kick starter clutter is really reducing my enjoyment of the site.  This all assumes I have cookies enabled and remember me selected for the login options...




This might be better in Meta.


----------



## Umbran (Aug 4, 2012)

So, it is now in Meta.


----------



## Dice4Hire (Aug 4, 2012)

Umbran said:


> So, it is now in Meta.




Is this my own power, or a greater power working through me...

... or a coincidence?


----------



## Umbran (Aug 4, 2012)

_*shrug*  _


----------



## Morrus (Aug 4, 2012)

We are already discussing this at length here.


----------



## gamerprinter (Aug 9, 2012)

With 'meta' is there a way to cut out the DDN clutter? Really the rest of the news is fine for me, but the over-indulgence with DDN  is too much.


----------



## fba827 (Aug 9, 2012)

hmmm... can news articles even get tags/keywords? that might be the first step that's needed in any form of filtering


----------

